# Windows 8.1 not loading correctly.



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

Dear all,

I have the following issue with my Windows 8.1:
Windows 8.1 startup issue - YouTube

I get white patches on my screen during startup (sometimes red patches), and then ultimately I get a blue screen saying Windows did not load correctly.

I then need to click "continue" in the blue screen and then Windows continues to load properly (If I'm lucky, that is. Sometimes it takes over 5 reboots for windows to load properly ==> these reboots are happening spontaneously)

Can somebody please help? It's extremely annoying.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

First thing I noticed from your video is; you're getting the prompt to boot from CD. You need change that to boot from your HDD in the BIOS. 

For your issue...is your system overheating? Open up the side panel of your system and blow it out, making sure you get all the fans and heat sinks of the case/mobo and especially the GPU if you have one installed. Check to make sure all your hardware is firmly seated into there sockets/ports especially your GPU if one is installed. Change out your cable from your montior to the GPU/mobo....either swap out the HDMI cable for another one or try going from HDMI cable to a DVI cable.


----------



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for responding.

Actually when I don't have my windows DVD in the tray, it doesn't give me that boot from CD- message.

My system temp is below 50° Celcius, so I don't think that heat is an issue here.
http://i.imgur.com/SgRe6HC.png

About 6 months ago I replaced the thermal paste on my graphics card and it's a lot quieter now, also not as hot by far.

I understand that plugging in my cable in my mobo might circumvent the problem with the colored patches on the screen.



But how do I get around the problem of Windows failing to load correctly?
What could be the cause of that?

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To share your *Speccy* results, in Speccy, go up to *File/Publish Snapshot* copy the link and paste it in your next post.


----------

